# W8 Passat 4 motion ( Alternator will not get power from car)



## mapple1020 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a 03 W8 and the alternator work shop came on and I checked the battery and it’s not getting a charge. So I went in and chased all the wires and tested them. The alternator is not getting power to turn on from the car. The ECM has to be the issue. Looking at the dirgram for the ECM it runs straight to the alternator. Any ideas on reflashing the ECM? I talked to VW delaer and they totally dropped the programming for the W8. So I can’t even take it to them to get it reprogrammed. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

